# Oliver saw for $3500



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe this belongs under Craigslist posters have gone nuts. Or is this saw a collectors item? On Chicago Craigslist there is an Oliver scrollsaw for $3500. Or maybe $350 with an extra 0 ? Three phase scrollsaw, 240 volts. Just wondering.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, that's probably a fair price for a 3' throat and 1500 lbs of cast iron scroll saw.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

yeah, Oliver is collectible. Some of those industrial scroll saws have huge throats and in addition to the quality of the brand the large capacity is what a special buyer might pay for.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe someone here will grab it. Thanks for the info.


----------

